# aquarium hood for 40gal breeder



## pandamonium (Jan 13, 2012)

hi everyone,

so i recently bought a 40gal tank through the petco dollar per gallon sale. problem is it does not come with a hood/lid. my other option was to buy a tank through the LFS which would have been $100 for the tank and lid. i have been looking through the forums about buying these aqueon glass tops that i can lay on top of my tank and cut the back out to fit my various media like filter tubes and heater cords etc. problem is when i went to the aqueon site, they didnt have a option to buy. so my questions are:
-which is a better deal? i think the 40gal without the lid is cheaper, at least right now. 
-which is better to use, glass tops with a lighting fixture on top or full hoods where it is all in one?
-do you guys know where i could pick up either of these types of things? or like where i could go to get it made?

thanks so much!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i actually have a glass lid to a 40 breeder. i bet shipping it wouldnt be cheap though. 

plexiglass could work for a lid. be careful placing certain lights on this though and over time may eventually sag. otherwise having a glass shop cut a sheet of glass for you might work, but wont have the benefit of a lid to open/close. 
if your using a lid specifically for jumping fish, screen, or netting might work here to help keep known jumping fish in.


----------



## pandamonium (Jan 13, 2012)

dang haha i defintely could use it. oh well. i still have to look up lights to use. after browsing and asking on this forum i was told t8 lights work so i have to check wattage and all that good stuff. so i shouldn't use plexiglass then? i have a 12 gallon right now with a separate light fixture and over 2 years the tank will no longer close because the glass warped, and because of that the lid wont shut :-( 
so i guess i will go with glass. i looked at aqueon and they sell some lids that can open and close, along with a like vinyl or something backpiece which would allow me to cut out holes for filter tubes and such. i may look at those because they are convenient. 
and with fish, i was planning an amazon style tank with hatchetfish. i know they jump but i have never heard of a screen/netting in an aquarium. is it just like a terrarium screen?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

plexiglass would prob. work with t8s. if it was metal halides or lighting that got hot, it would melt plexiglass. if your light has legs to raise it an inch or two off the plexi that would be best to allow better airflow to the bulbs.


----------

